

Straight Talk on Event Loops - zengr
http://teddziuba.com/2011/10/straight-talk-on-event-loops.html

======
tzaman
Apart from his anal attitude, he has a point. But truth be told, _general_ web
applications are usually not that CPU intensive. If you build one using node,
you can still use something like <http://fabricengine.com>

